# Frankenstein It's alive!



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

It's alive! 

This kit is very splendid. (This is test shot.):thumbsup:
The joint of the part is beautiful, too, and the assembling is smooth, too. 

I am always thank you Frank and Dave.:wave:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Very nice work.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Man thats beautiful work! I'm looking forward to getting this kit myself!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Yasutoshi - 

Very cool model!!! As always your work is excellent!:thumbsup:

Can't wait to get one (or several!!) of these!!

- Denis


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Very nice job Yasutoshi! I'm hoping to snag this kit at Chiller con on Halloween.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Very well done Yasutoshi! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Great flesh tones, and overall excellent paint work on this awesome kit!
It's always a pleasure to see your great work, and thank you for sharing your pics. 

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

VERY nicely done Yasutoshi!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Beautiful work as always, Yasutoshi!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Outstanding work as always Yasutoshi! :thumbsup: I'm really looking forward to this kit.


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Another excellent build Yasutoshi :thumbsup:

Simon


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great work!!!! Cant wait for this one!!!! 
Steve


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Very well done Yasutoshi!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Fantastic work! I'm in awe of your painting skills as always, Yasutoshi.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Greart Job :thumbsup:
Can't wait for this to be released...I see you painted it like the Test Shot...I plan a more traditional skin tone like jack pierces' greenish pallor...man you gotta love the Frankenstein Monster:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Nicely done, Yasutoshi! I tip my hat to you, sir!


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Yasutoshi you build it, you paint it, you make it come to life , beautiful work !!!! 



Sprayray (Robert)


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Another fantastic job!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

You are a real talent to this hobby! GREAT JOB!!!

MMM


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Gorgeous work.


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you, everybody. :wave:

This kit is really splendid. :thumbsup:
I will become new standard in the future. 
We, the kit builder thank for Moebiusu releasing such a splendid kit.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

woooaaahh.......it's a beaty! Great job!


----------



## BadRonald (Jun 2, 2000)

Outstanding!!! Where are all the people that nitpicked this kit now?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

BadRonald said:


> Outstanding!!! Where are all the people that nitpicked this kit now?


Obviously I can't speak for all the disgruntled masses, but I still have issues with the kit. :beatdeadhorse:

Yasutoshi has done an excellent job, as he has with every build-up he has shared with us, and I have nothing but praise and respect for his talents and results. But the kit itself still falls far below my expectations.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

*Release Date???*

This is a very cool kit...just wondering if there has been any release date hammered out yet?...I've got a couple on order and can't wait to get my claws on them 
Mcdee


----------

